# Family Oriented Club



## ccwonka (Jan 3, 2006)

UPADTED INFO ! ! 
OK, The lease that I'm in has a couple openings this year.  I hunted the land this year (my first year hunting), got my first buck, and saw 13 deer over the course of the season. Some of the Highlights;

aprox 1200 acres
*21-22 members (*memberships include wives & kids uder 16)
each member gets two protected areas, rest is public
Property features a large creek and gas pipeline
There is a planted power line
There are a couple club food plots, members are encouraged to improve their own areas
Bucks must have 4pts on one side
No Harvesting Button Bucks or Spikes
ABSOLUTELY NO Drinking 
No Meat Hunters (you obviously may, and should harvest a doe or two, but this isn't where you should come to 'tag out')
The camp is primitive
Monroe / Lamar County
$600 membership for first year
5th year QDM Management 
Surrounding clubs are also QDM
*THERE IS NOW A CAMP WITH POWER, details on cost if you choose to move into that camp TBD based on # of interested folk!*

Please note that at this point we are not sure how many openings there will be, so I am collecting names & phone numbers of folks interested to start a waiting list, which I will pass on to the club president!

Please e-mail me at cbcrawford@comcast.net if you might be interested.  It'll be a week or two till we have a feel who's coming back and who's not!

NOTE - SEE MY POST LATER IN THIS THREAD FOR AN OFFER OF A FREE MEMBERSHIP FOR DOING SOME WORK ON SOME OF THE PUBLIC AREAS!!!


----------



## ccwonka (Jan 3, 2006)

To clarify per the response so far - This is ONE piece of land, it happens to lie on the Monroe & Lamar County Border, it is not two seperate pieces . . .


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 4, 2006)

E-mail sent.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 4, 2006)

e mail sent


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 4, 2006)

I returned your PM last night.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ccwonka (Jan 5, 2006)

The property is located off High Falls Road, ?x198? on I75 I believe.


----------



## dbone (Jan 5, 2006)

Absolutely no drinking ?? Man I gotta have at least one glass of water a day  

Seriously , What is the name of this club ? I almost joined a club off of that road a few years ago it was something like the Tolwega sportsmans club or something , I know the folks at the High falls campground and they are great , Plus my Uncle just bought 7 acres somewhere in that area , He said it butted up to a club and he was thinking about joining it


----------



## ccwonka (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, if you drink you'll have to take a leak, and the smell scares off deer, right??!?!? 

Seriously though, it's the other way on High Falls Road . . . Though both the BBQ and the Cajun place in that direction are    

CC


----------



## ccwonka (Jan 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## rambo73 (Jan 23, 2006)

i sent u a email


----------



## ccwonka (Jan 25, 2006)

Answered!


----------



## ccwonka (Feb 10, 2006)

Just as an FYI - LW, G&JC, ET, &TH I am passing on ya'lls phone #'s today when I get to work . . . We just had two more members be fortunate enough to BUY their own property, so, pending decisions from the first wave of interested folks, there may be a couple more openings . . . .


----------



## ccwonka (Feb 12, 2006)

*Update . . .*

It is looking like we'll be limiting the club to 21-22 members/families instead of 25 to keep the area low pressure . . . Unfortunately, we've lost access to our tractor and planting equipment  , so if someone is interested in a full membership in trade for planting our powerline (10 acres) w/durana clover, we're offering this years turkey, the coming deer, AND next year's turkey season for your effort & gear!

There is also a camp available with power now , I'm working on getting it switched on and am not sure of the details (prob. and extra $75-$100 each season so I can pay the power bill), but it is seperate from the main primitive site, and pending interest in folks who want to move campers & the like up there we'll work it out amongst ourselves!

Thanks all!
CC


----------



## ccwonka (Feb 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## jjy (Feb 14, 2006)

Email sent


----------



## formula1 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Message*

Another PM sent.


----------



## ccwonka (Feb 17, 2006)

*Deadline Looms*

Letter sent to undecided club members today  . . . 3/15 deadline to reserve their spots w/payment, so anyone that hasn't recieved a call, the final spots will be filled immediately after that date.  Thanks to Woody for this site, it sure makes it easy to meet and talk with some wonderful people!!!!

Oh yeah, I went to do some work yesterday, pulled up to the powerline in my truck with flowmasters, had on jeans, sneakers and a bright red shirt, and was talking on my cell phone . . . walked into the middle of four turkeys . . . Makes me wonder why I own thousands in stealth gear  
!!!!


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you have anymore openings?


----------



## Goat (Feb 27, 2006)

I sent you an email. I hope you still have openings. I can do the tractor work too if its not taken.


----------



## silvertop (Mar 18, 2006)

On the hunt club.  My number is 770-495-8274 or email me at fall40@peoplepc.com.  Thanks,  Tony (silvertop)


----------



## Timbo (Mar 18, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY NO Drinking 

Well,this sure counts me out.


----------

